# Outlook 2007 downloads but won't show new mail!



## Mike 1314 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,
I woudl be grateful if someone can help. I run Windiws XP Professional and have jusy upgraded from Office 2002 to Office 2007. My mail comes into two external ISP's servers and then I download it into Outlook using 'Send and Recieve'. The set up worked perfectly in Outlook 2002 and all the same account settigns are in place in 2007. When I press 'Send and Recieve' all the outgoing messages go Ok and all the incoming messages come in to my .pst file that drives Inbox, personal Folders etc - I can see the files are downloading and can see the size of my .pst file increasing by the correct number of megabytes. 
The trouble is that I cannot see the new mails comign into my Inbox anywhere! My Inbox is displaying quite happily all the mails that were in there before upgrading, and now after the upgrade I can't see any new ones. If a new mail is designated as 'Spam' either by Outlook 2007 or by Norton Internet Security (which I have just disabled, just in case) it DOES appear in the appropraite 'Spam' folder; it's only the good mails that hide. I also tried changing the target folder for downloaded mails to come into (instead of the Inbox) and that has made no difference. 'Office Diagnostics' that come with Office found 6 errors (somewhere), fixed them all, and it also made no difference.
Any ideas woudl be really welcome!
Thanks a lot
Mike 1314


----------



## Curt919 (Jul 24, 2008)

I seem to have the same problem with my POP account. Outlook 2007 puts up the Send/Receive status box and completes its tasks, but nothing shows up in any folder, ever.

To get to this state, I uninstalled Outlook 97 (was working fine) and installed Office 2007. I started with a new Outlook.pst data file to ensure there was nothing corrupt in my old one. I created account settings for the POP server, and Test Account Settings passes.

On the POP server side (Ubuntu with qpopper), the Outlook Send/Receive causes all of the messages to be marked read in the mailbox ("Status: RO"), and nothing else.

I turned on Tools -> Options -> Other -> Advanced -> Enable Logging and viewed the log file located in C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp\outlook logging\OPMlog.Log. It shows Outlook using USER, PASS, STAT, UIDL, LIST, followed by RETR to retrieve each message. Then it says "Do downloaded message deletions", but does not send any DELE's (I would expect that because I did not check Keep Messages on Server), then QUITs.

Basically, it just logs onto the server, downloads all the messages, and ignores them. I would also really appreciate any help... I've spent many hours on this, Googling, pulling my hair out, and am actually considering going back to Outlook 97!


----------



## Curt919 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not sure which one of these things worked, but I fixed it by:

1. Uninstall Office 2007 completely; reboot
2. Install XP SP3 (update.microsoft.com); reboot
3. Install all pending updates; reboot
4. Install Office 2007; reboot
5. Install all updates available.
Updates for Office 2007 SP1 and Outlook 2007 Update failed. Reboot
6. Install all updates available.
This time Office 2007 SP1 and Outlook 2007 succeeded. Reboot

After this I started Outlook and it immediately POPped all the mail into Inbox (apparently all the reinstalling didn't lose Outlook.pst or account settings).


----------



## Mike 1314 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Curt, so pleased you have sorted your problem. I will take your advice. I installed Outlook 2007 before SP3, but I installed it afterwards with the office and Outlook 2007 updates.
Part of my problem, I think, may be that my PC has run out of RAM and everytime I open any of the Office 2007 applications I crash the computer. I am waiting for some new RAM to be sent to me (the first didn't work) and I hope to move on to the second stage then.
Where I am at the moment is that I have installed Outlook 2002 on my laptop and copied the Outlook.pst file from my broken computer to it - and there they all were - the mails that I had downloaded but which had disappeared were all there - they hadn't been deleted by outlook 2007, but it had failed to show them (even though everything before the upgrade to 2007 was still visible!
I had been hoping this was a RAM problem, but if this doesn't solve it, I will uninstall and then reinstall. I wonder if this was another SP3 problem, like the one with Zone Alarm when a deinstall and reinstall solved that too.


----------



## Curt919 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's hard to imagine RAM being the problem, especially if you open Outlook as the only application. Hopefully, if you reinstall everything carefully, it will just start working for you, too, Mike!

My problem might have been that I actually installed Office 2007 and _then_ uninstalled Outlook 97. Or it would be the Outlook 2007 update. I will probably never know exactly what the problem was, but as long as it's now working and I don't have to touch anything for at least 5 years I'll be happy!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi

Did you try creating a new Profile in Outlook 2007, to see if that made a difference, before going through uninstall and reinstall?

http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/newprofile.htm
Don't Import messages, contacts or account settings.

If new downloaded e-mails are visible, open the original Personal Folders (.pst file) in the new Profile.
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it, it should then appear in the new Profile.


----------



## Curt919 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, starting with a completely empty Outlook.pst was the first thing I tried. And since I never touched Outlook.pst from between when I started reinstalling to where it finally worked, that says there was nothing wrong with the .pst file.

Unlike Mike, I never did check if the Outlook.pst was getting bigger even though nothing was being displayed, so I don't know if that was the case.

Once everything was working, I used Import to get back all my old mail from an old 97 .pst file and everything is good.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, I am talking about a new Profile in Outlook, not a new .pst file. The new Profile will create a new .pst file.


----------



## Curt919 (Jul 24, 2008)

I was asked to create a new profile, probably because in Outlook 97 the profile was located in
*C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook*
whereas in Outlook 2007 the profiles are located in
*C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook.*

However, there is still the chance something was auto-imported that I didn't know about. I believe my Rules and Alerts did get imported and I don't think those are in the .pst file. I would research it more if I hadn't already spent 8 hours on getting a working system.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, that is why I stated to not Import messages, contacts or account settings. 
The original .pst file can be connected to the new Profile without having to Import and possibly losing formatting or dates being changed.


----------



## Curt919 (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess it's worth mentioning again that I didn't actually have to touch any profiles or .pst files to fix the problem. I just uninstalled Office, installed updates & Office & Office updates, and then it was all hunky dory when I started Outlook.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

And that is great! Just wondering if creating a new Profile would have solved it.
You are happy, and that's all that counts.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Out of curiosity, did anyone notice that, at the top of the window where your mail is listed, is a little plus icon? If it is a plus, click on it. It will become a minus and all of your email will be displayed.

Courtney


----------



## yards346 (Jul 26, 2008)

This sounds familiar to me...I am having a similar problem. I open Outlook and it automatically starts downloading message. However, it doesn't stop. The inbox count keeps going up and up! I only get about five messages per day and it shows 1500 messages in my inbox. Virus? Bug? I can't see any new messages since five days ago, yet the inbox shows I must have downloaded about 300? Is this the same thing?


----------

